# Using REW with Digi 002 or Pro Tools?



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anyone know how I can set up the software/hardware to run this way? I have a recording studio and use Digi 002 with pro tools. The Digi 002 can also operate in stand-alone mode and because I have my monitor speakers hooked up to it, I'd like to NOT use my computer's sound card unless it's really necessary. How would I set this up?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

There's no reason that it wouldn't work. It has line-in and line-out just like any other soundcard, and so it shouldn't be a problem. (I assume the computer is not a MAC)..

Do you have a specific question?

Hopefully, you have read and are completely familiar with REW Cabling Basics and the REW HELP files.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

I run the following and let me say, you're not alone in the initial confusion... give me a call if you've figured out all the calibration and such. 

protools HD1
aurora 16 converters
mac pro quad 2.66 w/ 0S 10.4.8
api 3124
avenson STO-2 omni mic 

Stephen 
501.412.7115
www.thebusyboxstudio.com


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> initial confusion


You are using OS 10.4 on your Mac. REW requires version 10.5 to operate properly.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

ah, very good to know!!! what does operate properly mean?  

I've been putting off upgrading since it means I need to check pro tools PLUS all my plugins for compatibility and hope there aren't many upgrade fees.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

With 10.4 REW will not be able to access the inputs of USB-connected soundcards, even when you set them as the default input - you have to use the built-in audio input. With 10.5 that is fixed, BUT for both 10.4 and 10.5 you need an Intel Mac, with PowerPC Macs the audio data is byte-swapped and you will not be able to use REW. I'll put a workaround in for the PowerPC problem in the next release, but that's a few months off.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for the info John. 

The soundcard isn't USB, it's "digicable" which is a proprietary snake. Anyway, I think the same thing applies. It's an intel based mac, so I'll just wait 'til I put 10.5 on it.

Stephen


----------

